# Snowflake eel tankmates



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey,
I'm planning on getting a snowflake eel for my 55 gallon reef tank and was wondering what fish would be large enough for them not to eat? {I like the picasso clownfish but i don't want to spend 100 dollars on a snack for it }


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Seen a few folks who kept them some ate a few fish over the years other said they were fine, they would prob head over to your Crabs and Snails first, In my time in keeping fish Ive tended to notice if you feed a fish properly it won't bother its tank mates (a majority of the time) but you need to remember these are in effect a wild animal so sometimes you may get hit with a bit of bad luck and get the 1 in a 1000 who like to p**s you off lol.

Good water movement and plenty of hiding places are needed, get 1 and see how it goes.

And again in fishkeeping a general rule of thumb is "If it fits in the fishes mouth it will more than likely end up in there" just something to think about.


----------

